# AMC's Hell on Wheels - Season 2 - The series that is unappreciated by so many.



## ctg (Oct 8, 2012)

I just finished watching the season finale and I have to say it's truly wonderful. The hell on wheels speaks to you in so many ways. Not only it's spiritual but it has such a great moments. 

Anyone who used to love westerns used to dream about this sort of stories that this series is bringing in the smalls screen. And I have to say that the protagonist Bohanan is one truly tormented soul. Nothing that he loves stays alive.And the actor, Anson Mount does such a good job playing him.

He deserves a medal. 

Something.

The writing is wonderful in this series - you guess couple of turns because they are so obvious, but you don't know what's really coming at the end - I say for that much, because I don't want to spoil you. 

I just give it five stars. 

Well done AMC. Well done Hell on wheels crew.


----------



## Janga (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm about half way through Season 1... really good show!


----------



## alchemist (Nov 23, 2012)

Season One finished here a couple of weeks ago. I enjoyed it - perhaps not to the same level as ctg did - and I'll keep an eye out for a Season Two.


----------



## ctg (Nov 24, 2012)

What can I say? The last western series I saw was the Little House on the Prairie and since then it's only been a few movies. So watching this filled the hose I felt I had in my soul. And it connected me in the same way as the modern westerns like Unforgiven and The Assassination of Jesse James did. Hence I recommend this particular series as it doesn't show the grit, which is missing in so many series.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Nov 24, 2012)

KIND OF SPOILERS FOR SEASON TWO:


(highlight) I really enjoyed watching Hell of Wheels, liked the characters, but wished it had ended better. I feel the two-part finale of season 2 was rushed just so they could wrap up the story prematurely. Why, I'm not sure. Did AMC choose not to renew it for a third season? If so, that is sad because as CTG rightly titled this thread: the show is underappreciated. If it's going to get a third season then I see no sense to the way it ended. (/highlight)


----------



## ctg (Nov 24, 2012)

It has been renewed for third season even though its executive producer left the show. http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/01/hell-on-wheels-season-3-renewal-on-hold/


----------



## REBerg (Sep 28, 2013)

Love this series. Excellent in all respects. Hope the move from Sunday to Saturday doesn't hurt ratings.


----------



## ctg (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't think so. Hell on Wheels keep surprising and delivering excellent Western drama time after time, even if people doesn't really care about it.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2013)

No real "edge of the seat" moments yet in S3, but this is one of my favourite shows at the mo. Very different to my normal fare, but definitely essential viewing.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn that Norwegian undertaker. I have hated his guts for all three seasons and I wish he will burn in hell for what he has done. Season 3 finale looks to be as exciting as the last one.


----------



## qianfeng102 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well done AMC. Well done Hell on wheels crew.


----------



## ctg (Nov 15, 2013)

AMC announced today that it renewed its original Western drama _Hell on Wheels_ for an expanded fourth season. For its third season, _Hell on Wheels_  was moved to Saturday – a day that AMC has traditionally devoted to  classic Western films and television shows – and the show attracted a  larger audience than it had in its second season on Sunday nights. In  its third season, _Hell on Wheels_ delivered an average audience of 3.3 million viewers, live and with three days of time shifting.

 “John Wirth and his team on both sides of the camera delivered a remarkable third season and _Hell On Wheels_  fans responded. We are so proud of this show and congratulate everyone  who has contributed to its success,” said Charlie Collier, AMC  president. “AMC has served passionate Western fans for three decades, so  it is particularly gratifying to see these viewers capping off their  Saturdays with an original Western on what has historically been a tough  night of the week for television. Our commitment to the genre is  unwavering and we look forward to continuing to super-serve this  audience with an expanded fourth season of _Hell on Wheels_.”
 The season four renewal is for 13 episodes, following 10 hours in each of its first three seasons. _Hell on Wheels _will return to AMC next summer. AMC Renews Hell on Wheels for an Expanded Fourth Season


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 21, 2015)

Watched the first episode of _Hell on Wheels_ last night - really enjoyed it. Loved the production values and sense of the authentic. Also, interesting characters, and no gratuitous sex or gore! Might have to watch it quickly while I still have it on Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 22, 2015)

This series is another glowing testament to the high quality of AMC programming. Hard to believe AMC is not a premium subscription channel.

I panicked when AMC and DirecTV were having their renewal fee standoff. Wouldn't want it dropped.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 25, 2015)

Season five (supposedly the last) starts July 18 on AMC.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jun 30, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Watched the first episode of _Hell on Wheels_ last night - really enjoyed it. Loved the production values and sense of the authentic. Also, interesting characters, and no gratuitous sex or gore! Might have to watch it quickly while I still have it on Amazon Instant Video.



You had me at "no gratuitous sex or gore!"

Will check it out!


----------



## ctg (Jun 30, 2015)

The last season is only seven episodes long, and it'll mostly feature the last stretch through the California. Hopefully we'll get to a satisfactory solution to the Swede thing. You know what I'll mean.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 30, 2015)

Death to the Swede!



Spoiler



I don't recall ever seeing a more difficult to dispatch TV villain. Bohannan failed. The Mormons opted to use him rather than have him answer for his double murder of their own.

I hope his end is a painful one.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 6, 2015)

Egad! What an alien setting for the last season!



Spoiler



The only regular characters to reappear, thus far, are Bohannon and, of all the possibilities, “The Swede.”

Not only does Bohannon fail to instantly shoot this lunatic, he's employing him. No more Irish or freed slaves at the new railroad. They are all Chinese and Mormons.

Hopes fade that The Swede will be pushing up daisies by the end of the series.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Aug 6, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Egad! What an alien setting for the last season!




I agree. I'm still enjoying it, but there are a lot of characters I miss and feel the show just isn't the same without them.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 7, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> I agree. I'm still enjoying it, but there are a lot of characters I miss and feel the show just isn't the same without them.


Yeah, the show is still engaging, but it seems almost like a spin-off. About the time I've gotten to know and like the new characters, the series will be over. I anticipate some of the originals reappearing as the series continues.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Aug 7, 2015)

REBerg said:


> I anticipate some of the originals reappearing as the series continues.



Surely they would have to. It just doesn't seem right not seeing Durant at the finish line.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Aug 9, 2015)

Spoiler: 5.04



So no sooner were we talking about all the characters we missed when they made an unexpected but welcome return this week. Good to see things are still moving along with the Union Pacific RR.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome back!



Spoiler



Durant, Eva, Mickey, Union Pacific engineer and newspaper lady (whose names I don't know and probably never will). Good to see y'all.

I like the new stage coach driver. I also liked the fate of the boys who tried to hang Chang. Justice served.


----------



## ctg (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh man, SWEEEEDE! 

All during the viewing of fifth season I was thinking about Comcast and False Prophet from Bioshock Infinite. I see the Mormon leader as Mr Comcast and Swede as False Prophet. He has never nothing good to say or tell to the people. Wherever he goes bodies will start to pile up sooner or later. It is like his singular aim is to cause misery to the people, even though in his own sweat way he makes sure someone will get a smile on his face. But that one person, smiling, it cannot be Bohannan. 

Another thing that I thought during the viewing of fifth season was that every woman Bohannan has ever loved, has ended dead or run a way so that they can hide from the man and the swarm of crows, flying in his wake. Like Swede he cannot have a moment of peace. That would be too much. Well, at least this wasn't the final as the final series will air in 2016. What a lovely surprise.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Aug 31, 2015)

Going to be an intense second half to the season. My only wish is that we didn't have to wait so long to see it. 2016...? They are really drawing it out. But should be good, it's a fight that's been coming since the very first episode.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 2, 2015)

Great that the series is not over; not-so-great that I must wait until next year to see if Bohannon finds some nasty way to send the Swede to Heavenly Father.

Wait, I don't think his soul will be heading in that direction. His demise has been waaaaay too long in coming.

It could be talented makeup artists, but doesn't Christopher Heyerdahl look like he has already died and is just back among the living to wreak havoc as a hellish henchman? Mormon black suits him (pun intended). His soul's descent will be more like a homecoming.


----------



## ctg (Sep 2, 2015)

REBerg said:


> It could be talented makeup artists, but doesn't Christopher Heyerdahl look like he has already died and is just back among the living to wreak havoc as a hellish henchman?



Minus those burn scars he's exactly as you see in the screen.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 3, 2015)

Not exactly not a poster boy candidate for robust health. I wonder if he's related to Kon-Tiki's Thor Heyerdahl?


----------



## Heather Myst (Apr 10, 2016)

I just discovered this show and I am really looking forward to the last seven episodes that are coming this summer.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 2, 2016)

The beginning of the end arrives Saturday, June 11

Trailer: Love or Hate: Hell On Wheels: Season 5


----------



## ctg (Jun 2, 2016)

REBerg said:


> The beginning of the end arrives Saturday, June 11



Is it really actually happening? They are not going to postpone it any longer?


----------



## REBerg (Jun 2, 2016)

ctg said:


> Is it really actually happening? They are not going to postpone it any longer?


Appears so.
These lengthy periods between "half" seasons are maddening. Content providers don't do themselves any ratings favors with the practice. If I didn't watch other AMC offerings or subscribe to AMC e-mail releases, I might miss the back halves of these seasons.
Having my DVR "watching" for me also helps.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2016)

*5.8 Two Soldiers*


Spoiler



Yee ha! Thor "The Swede" Gunderson, from Norway, is finally DEAD!
Personally, I would have felt much better if Bohannon had put a slug in his brainbox -- just to make sure. The Swede has had a nasty history of survival.
Great return episode to start the final run. I've got to admire Bohannon's determination to have his full-series nemesis legally hung. I would have held him underwater for an hour or so and been done with it.
Frontier justice!


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh my. Thanks for a reminder REBerg. I completely forgot yesterday to check anything out, because we had a big barbecue, and afterwards, I spent till early morning hours helping Viv back to bed and making sure everything was all right.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2016)

ctg said:


> Oh my. Thanks for a reminder REBerg. I completely forgot yesterday to check anything out, because we had a big barbecue, and afterwards, I spent till early morning hours helping Viv back to bed and making sure everything was all right.


You are welcome. You obviously have more important things to do in the real world than keep up on television programs.
I think you're going to really like this episode. I'm looking forward to your comments.


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah. I'm 24h carer besides my writing and other duties. And sometimes I'm too busy to put up threads. Or too damn tired.


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2016)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Personally, I would have felt much better if Bohannon had put a slug in his brainbox -- just to make sure. The Swede has had a nasty history of survival.



Triple tap for making sure. And then possibly hacking in pieces and burying in several locations. That's what I would have done. Just to make sure.

Why they had to wait all this time to show these last episodes? I don't know, but I glad and very grateful they are finally coming out. Swede was a wonderful nemesis and wonderfully played by Christopher Heyerdalh. So, I'll raise my hat for him and Anson Month for giving this ending their everything. 

By the way, I loved hearing Bohanna'n claiming to be the Devil, as it has portrayed for so long by the intro. This is best western in the small screen, and a rare treat.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2016)

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Triple tap for making sure. And then possibly hacking in pieces and burying in several locations. That's what I would have done. Just to make sure.


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2016)

With some evil, you have no choice, you have to make sure it stays down.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 14, 2016)

Without giving anything away I'd just like to say it's about time.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 14, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Without giving anything away I'd just like to say it's about time.





Spoiler



But, is the breath fog on the mirror test an absolute confirmation of death?


----------



## Droflet (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmm, yeah. We'll see.


----------



## ctg (Jun 14, 2016)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> But, is the breath fog on the mirror test an absolute confirmation of death?



No. It's not. Double tapping is a way to make sure that enough of damage has been inflicted to keep the target on ground.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 14, 2016)

I am 99.99 percent convinced that the deed has been done. That .01 percent is being insistent, though.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 17, 2016)

This piece puts that .01 percent to rest ... or is that what they _want_ it to do? Hmm.

Hell on Wheels Q&A – Christopher Heyerdahl (The Swede)


----------



## REBerg (Jun 19, 2016)

*5.09 Return to the Garden*

Emotional episode.



Spoiler



Bohannon's struggle to do the right thing by his Mormon wife, Naomi, and son, William, was heart-wrenching. I agree that he had made his decision when he chose the railroad over his family.

Bohannon was unrealistic to think that he could simply pick up where he left off once he found them. An Isaac coming into Naomi's life was inevitable. Getting the three of them back into the good graces of the Prophet and the Mormon Church before he left was the greatest thing Bohannon could have done for them.

Bohannon's smoldering relationship with Mei Fong upon his return burst into flames far too quickly. She didn't know what he had just experienced when she literally threw herself at him. Being the rebound girl doesn't usually work out.

I am enjoying Durant, who I see as the Donald Trump of the Old West, reaping the benefits of his swindling ways. To be fair, the real Durant made a much more significant contribution to American history than I foresee Trump ever making.


----------



## ctg (Jun 19, 2016)

Spoiler



I said to Viv, "He should turn around and just go," when Naomi's new love opened his mouth. The look on their eyes told everything. Bohannan thought he was able to come back as a victor in Naomi's and William's life at wilderness. 

The Native Indian at the beginning got it without using any words. He saw there was a devil staring right at him, and there was no other threats needed to be aired. Naomi's boyfriend just came to Bohannan to rub salt in the wounds as if the situation wasn't tricky already. In his shoes I would have stayed away and let the old man play until wife says: "No more."

Just what happened with young Chinese lady. She had enough of that bloody tunnel and went to do some R&R by smoking a pipe. To be honest, man could have used same stuff to take off his stress, and levitate the pain of leaving behind his wife and son. 



REBerg said:


> I am enjoying Durant, who I see as the Donald Trump of the Old West, reaping the benefits of his swindling ways. To be fair, the real Durant made a much more significant contribution to American history than I foresee Trump ever making.



I agree.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 26, 2016)

5.10 61 degrees
Explosive episode.


Spoiler



Literally more than narratively. Cullen his letting his new lust for Mei cloud his normal good judgement. Or maybe he just doesn't have enough knowledge about nitroglycerin to realize that rocking a table loaded with the compound is a bad idea.
Looks like Chang is more than a little suspicious of Cullen's visit to Mei's tent. He may have guessed the the truth about Mei's gender.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 10, 2016)

*5.11 Gambit*

It was interesting to watch an entire episode set on the Union Pacific side of the tracks.



Spoiler



Add Johnny and Maggie to the long list of character casualties as this series heads into the final stretch. The former is no real loss; the latter is a true tragedy, another victim of Durant's entirely self-focused life.

I really wondered at Mickey's tortured approach to the necessity of taking Johnny out. Mickey had already killed his own brother, so what was the problem with offing a cousin nasty enough to rip a guy's eye out?

I had hoped to see Durant break down over Maggie's sacrifice, but I guess he doesn't have enough humanity in his character. Dying broke and alone in shack seemed like an appropriately karmic ending for his life.





*5.12 Any Sum within Reason*

I want to see Bohannon stop limping around!



Spoiler



Yet another lost love for Bohannon, with Mei apparently on a slow boat back to China at the end of the episode. I was amused at the pained look that flashed in his eyes as he attempted to squeeze out those three little words in delayed response to Mei's earlier love declaration.

I loved the way he shut Chang's mouth with a bullet to the forehead. How unlike the years-long battle he had with the Swede. Bohannon's bum leg and cane didn't seem to hinder his Clint Eastwood-level gunfighting skills. Taking out all of Chang's gang was a bit unrealistic but highly satisfying.

I didn't understand Chang's obsession with recovering Mei, apparently dead or alive. His boss didn't seem to have much of a problem with the situation in the interest of preserving future business connections with the railroad. I guess the issue may not yet be completely settled, or I don't know why Mei had to leave.


----------



## ctg (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm sorry I'm on pause, and will be till the end of the month, because my graphics card is only passively cooled at the moment, and new one arrives at latter half of the month.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 18, 2016)

*5.13 Railroad Men*


Spoiler



Bohannon's collapse at the end of this episode was unexpected and a real measure of Anson Mount's acting chops.
Jeez! I thought he was having a massive heart attack, and this was how the character was to meet his end in the series. He was actually crumpling under the massive emotional weight he had been shouldering during the course of completing the railroad.
His personal losses have been enormous -- including Lily, Ruth, Ezra, Elam, Naomi, his infant son and finally Mei. His spirit had been crushed long ago, but he couldn't give in to it until the goal had been met.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 24, 2016)

*5.14 Done*
Another great series comes to the end of the line. (sorry, couldn't resist)


Spoiler



No sellouts for Bohannon -- either testifying against Durant or keeping the "Union Blue" colonel commission (although he had me worried)  and heading back west to defend the railroad by killing Native Americans.
Corny though it was, I applauded his decision to ship out to China and find Mei. The man had more than redeemed himself and deserved some happiness in the last half of his life.
Cheers to Eva for rejecting the book of her life story. Her line that she was "done whoring" was perfect. Again, riding off into the sunset on her freshly tamed white horse was corny, but satisfying.


I enjoyed the actors' insights into their characters in the series wrap-up after the finale. I will miss _Hell on Wheels_. Well done, AMC.


----------



## ctg (Sep 11, 2016)

It has been a long time since I should have watched the end of this series.  I guess the fault was that I really didn't want this to be ending, but as it is with everything, nothing will last forever. I doubt there will be another western starting in near future. The period is done to death and it will only confuse people seeing the year numbers. But that is what made Hell on Wheels so interesting. 

It was never afraid of showing how hard the life was in the Wild West, or the speed of progression that was coming over the turn of the century. Back in those days, when Thomas Durant tried his best to swindle his way to the victory over the rail-road crossing America, nobody was aware that days of passenger service wasn't going to be big thing. 

In Europe we made our best to connect the countries together, while the Hell of Wheels shows a promise of something that went downhill as soon as the petrol engine started rumbling out from John Ford factory. The railroad they built in the Hell on Wheels is mostly used for trafficking cargo. 

You could even claim that it was something Bohannan never thought that as soon as his life work was finished, the rail-road became just a symbol and didn't see it's intended use. Then again this series was never about symbolising the advancement in technology, but the struggle people (white, black, red and yellow) faced during the time after the civil war. 

Hell on Wheels showed that torment without hiding the facts that nothing back then was easy. Not even to those that had money to backup their luxurious lifestyle. It might be something we have forgotten, but it certainly wasn't the same to any of these historical men. 

If you watch this series know that it's absolute quality that only AMC seems to be able to make. It will show you history and science behind the innovations that made America so great. 

As a last note, I think AMC made a mistake when they cut the last season in half. It would have been better if the last season would have been just one long string.


----------

